# PA Frog meet



## EricB (Mar 2, 2010)

I realize there are a few things around the surrounding states in the next few months, but just figured I'd mention it anyhow since I probably won't be attending any of them, unfortunately. 

I was tossing up the idea of having a frog meet type thing at my place providing enough people were interested. I'm planning to downsize significantly in the near future and figured this would be the easiest way. Plus frog talk, grilling and beer is always a good time as many of you all know.

This would be a bit South East of Pittsburgh.

I was thinking maybe if 10-15 people are interested, I'll say pick the best day for everyone and go from there. 
I figured the end of May or sometime in June would work.. It won't be crazy hot yet, and most people don't take vacations this early in the year so traffic wouldn't be horrible either. 

Anyways, if interested, post on here or shoot me a PM.


----------



## rhino43grr (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't have any frogs yet, but I'll be moving to the area this week (Latrobe). We'll be living with family at first until we sell our house, so I can't really help with the downsizing for a while, but I'd be interested in attending just to meet people and learn more about the hobby.


----------

